# looking for a 1950's USA Lite



## JasperJohns (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone

And a belated Happy new year

I've been searching for a USA Lite for some time and was wondering if any of you might have a duplicate for sale

This is the model i'm after

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/USA-Lite-Flashlight-2-Cell-Steel-Ribbed-Light-2D-1950

thanks for looking


----------



## Sbman (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

Just started collecting vintage lights a few weeks ago. So far I am up to around 14 lights. I had know idea there were so many really cool lights going back to the early 1900's. I need to back off the buying for a bit for a little while. My mailman is getting quite the workout with the boxes every other day. 

Not sure if you found this light yet? I happen to find this exact light on ebay last week and bought it. It is in perfect condition. I ended up paying $10 + shipping. I can't say I really want to sell it since I just got it. Hopefully you found one of your one. I would keep your eyes on ebay.

Al


----------

